# Double Value Plan



## JoeMcCarty (Jan 13, 2018)

We were recently at Cypress Pointe in Orlando.  We were told that there was a "new program" that was just being started.  If you upgrade your points to a certain level, you will be enrolled in a double value plan where you get twice the reimbursement for purchases through the travel agency or for cruises or luxury purchases.  This would double the standard reimbursement from 10 cents a point to 20 and the reimbursement on the 30/30 plans from 30 cents to 60 cents.  We signed the paperwork, but are now back home and find nothing to confirm these claims.  Has anyone signed up for this program?  If so, does it actually work?  We need to know immediately where we can cancel during our 10 day period to rescind the purchase if this is inflated sales hype. I know DRI watches this forum closely.  I would even appreciate an answer from a DRI representative.


----------



## youppi (Jan 13, 2018)

JoeMcCarty said:


> We were recently at Cypress Pointe in Orlando.  We were told that there was a "new program" that was just being started.  If you upgrade your points to a certain level, you will be enrolled in a double value plan where you get twice the reimbursement for purchases through the travel agency or for cruises or luxury purchases.  This would double the standard reimbursement from 10 cents a point to 20 and the reimbursement on the 30/30 plans from 30 cents to 60 cents.  We signed the paperwork, but are now back home and find nothing to confirm these claims.  Has anyone signed up for this program?  If so, does it actually work?  We need to know immediately where we can cancel during our 10 day period to rescind the purchase if this is inflated sales hype. I know DRI watches this forum closely.  I would even appreciate an answer from a DRI representative.


Probably another lie from a salesman.


----------



## Iggyearl (Jan 13, 2018)

I was "partners" with an attorney once.  One of his favorite quotes was, "Make all your promises verbally - and get all your promises in writing."  That came back to bite me....  If you search for the phrases, "Ovations by Wyndham," "Clarity by Diamond," and "Transitions by Diamond," you get information from the internet.  If you search "Double Value Plan by Diamond," you get nothing.  If it's not in your contract, I'm thinking that it is just a verbal promise.

And, I hope Diamond Resorts will be kind enough to respond to your post.  You deserve a real answer from the real source.


----------



## cricket (Jan 18, 2018)

I was told a variation of this a few years ago.  If you bought points at the 100,000 level ALL reservations could be made at 50% off.  

NONE of it was true then or now.


----------



## cricket (Jan 18, 2018)

Time to rescind I believe.  

In the process of rescinding, you could ask them to show you where this was in your paperwork.  If at that time they could not do that, you would be confident in your rescind decision.


----------

